# New offroad f 150 Raptor



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is where to post but have any of you seen this thing?
It was build for off-roading but also for the road. I
I think it's awesome. I put in on my Christmas list.
Here's the website http://www.fordvehicles.com/f150raptor/


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

You could say I have seen it... Well Ive seen parts of it but not the whole thing at once... Pretty sweet.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The ford dealer in Muskegon has one on the lot.....all black...kind of impressive looking........seats/leather looks kind of dorky.....can't remember the exact price but thinking it was mid 40s but I could be wrong on that.....big ol tires, 4.10 gears, from the outside looks pretty impressive..


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just found the window sticker for the Raptor in Muskegon....pretty sweet.

http://services.forddirect.fordvehi...in=1FTEX1EV5AFA74184&modelid=173&pacode=02762


----------



## jimmyv13 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've seen two of them running around here in Bloomfield Hills, a burnt orange and white. I'd put money down to say that neither of them will ever see anything worse than some gravel in the Starbucks parking lot. The '10 will have the available option of the 6.2L V8 for $3K.


----------

